# Campfires



## Hike'n Mike (Aug 17, 2001)

How many of you regularly build campfires when backpacking? If you do, why and how do you use them. 

For me, I think of a campfire as one of the joys of being in the woods.  Although I don't cook on one, I almost always light one just for the feeling of security as well as the companionship it provides.  It also gives me something to do in those couple of hours between setting up camp, eating, and finally turning in.  I have also enjoyed the warmth of a campfire as the sun goes down and the night air chills.


_________________
*The Prayer Of The Tired Walker*
If you pick 'em up, O Lord, I'll put 'em down...ANON.  (_taken from The Complete Walker III_)

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: Hike'n Mike on 2001-08-17 09:46 ]</font>


----------

